# SkillMax (Sydney) & OQP (Melbourne)



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just read about these workforce introductory courses for new migrants. 
The OQP (Overseas Qualified Professional) for Melbourne, Victoria migrants charges around 110-120 AUD. 

Web link: NMIT - Overseas Qualified Professionals Program - OQP Victoria

Another fee free: http://www.ames.net.au/for-job-seekers

The SkillMax is offered by the NSW government so I assume this is free for the new migrants.

Web link: Skillmax Course | NSW AMES

Anyone here been through these courses?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Another link: 

Get Connected, Get a Job - Live in Victoria

This is the Victoria Government website and has similar information for making yourself job ready; good for people facing problems finding jobs.


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> Another link:
> 
> Get Connected, Get a Job - Live in Victoria
> 
> This is the Victoria Government website and has similar information for making yourself job ready; good for people facing problems finding jobs.


Dear F1,
Yes I am currently attending the Skillmax course in Sydney. This is offered by NSW government for new migrants. You just have to submit your passport/visa copy along with IELTS result sheet. I have mentioned about this in my post just yesterday.Here's the link for it.
 Skillmax experience

Regards


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Abhijeet said:


> Dear F1,
> Yes I am currently attending the Skillmax course in Sydney. This is offered by NSW government for new migrants. You just have to submit your passport/visa copy along with IELTS result sheet. I have mentioned about this in my post just yesterday.Here's the link for it.
> Skillmax experience
> 
> Regards



Thanks Abhijeet for the post link, yes I haven't read anything about this before on this forum.
I will be moving to Melbourne soon. So would like to hear from Melburnians about their experiences too.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

good info..thanks guys....


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

just posting a blank msg, so no one misses this because of the weekend.


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

thank for the info!!!!


----------

